# Export 4.6 t MH to France



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Not sure where to ask this question so will try this section.

We have a LHD motorhome registered in the UK and will probably retire to France in the next year or two.

We would want to take our MH with us and register is there, so far not too big a deal we think.

It is a 4600 kg GVW Hymer which I _thought_ I had read a while back makes for a different type of registration and possibly a different test regime, as against a MH up to 3500 kg GVW?

Can anyone point me in the direction of someone who has done this in the past or what we would have to do to register in France please?

Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

dont know, but giving this a bump.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know the answer either, so BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!

I'd like to know also :wink: 

tony


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Export 4.6 MH to France*

We have done it with our mercedes Hymer 670, whatever you do, DO NOT GO NEAR THE DRIRE!!! they would get you to change so much in the van that it would not be worth bringing it to france, you need a certificate of conformity, you need proof that you don't owe anything on it, you need a controle technique, you have to visit the tax office and then you take all the relevent papers to the Sous Prefecture and it is just a change of address, we take the connexion newspaper and for 5 euros you can get lots of help guides including how to fill in your tax forms, so useful!! Bambi 2


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

That's a really big help Bambi2, a massive thank you. 

And although it's hard to believe we also have a Hymer 670, what a coincidence!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Might prove useful:

http://normandy.angloinfo.com/countries/france/motoregister.asp

tony


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to contradict you Bambi2 but the DRIRE which is now DREAR will have to be involved!
When we emigrated here we bought our Euramobil 810 with us with a view to getting it French registered, unfortunately because I was naive and did not research the necessary steps completely enough it took a while and a few trips to the then DRIRE and Prefecture before we got all of the necessary documents assembled, once all was available the DRIRE inspection was just that, an inspection to confirm that the vehicle was as the various Certificates of Conformity stated and that the vehicle was fitted with left hand drive headlamps and the high intensity rear fog light was on the correct side, no changes had to be made. 
I have mentioned Certificates of Conformity (CoC's) for ours we had to have 3 one for the Fiat part one for the Euramobil part and one for the Alko chassis, this was because it was manufactured prior to 2003 had it been after that the process would have been extremely straightforward (as was the Pilote we replaced the Eura with) for that all was required was a single certificate from Pilote and no inspections at all just complete the formal paperwork and a single trip to the Prefecture pay your money and walk away with new registration documents. The registration process has recently been changed to a more central one which means you don't actually get your new "Carte Grise" (log book, French V5) but you do get the new number. The CoC's will cost you, the Pilote one was €150 and they will need to be in French (contrary to what some will tell you).
Some of the relevance of a vehicle over 3500Kgs are higher insurance costs, yearly CT's (MOT) with 6 monthly smoke tests, instead of two yearly ones, speed limit restrictions and a lot of smaller villages prohibit your entry.
France is a very Bureaucratic place which thrives on paperwork and whilst the rules are supposed to be the same for all Departments it would appear that some make it up as they go along, the above relates to the Mayenne region Dept53 and the Laval Prefecture


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Just an addition to my previous post, you will be classified as a "Poids Lourdes" (lorry) and as such the CT has to be carried out at a commercial centre (much like the Ministry ones in UK), they cost a bit more than the "normal" up to 3500Kg ones. You will be required to display 3 round speed restriction stickers on the rear of the vehicle (same as all lorries), not all owners comply but there are fines for non compliance.
There have been a lot of Brits out here that didn't bother to comply with the law i.e. register your vehicle within 6 months of residence, most would get a French CT, French insurance and stay on UK registration plates, the authorities are at last clamping down, CT stations will now require proof that the registration is in progress and the insurance companies are refusing to re-insure if not French registered.
I'm not suggesting that you would have considered doing that, just mentioned it for info.


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

eurajohn said:


> Just an addition to my previous post, you will be classified as a "Poids Lourdes" (lorry) and as such the CT has to be carried out at a commercial centre (much like the Ministry ones in UK), they cost a bit more than the "normal" up to 3500Kg ones. You will be required to display 3 round speed restriction stickers on the rear of the vehicle (same as all lorries), not all owners comply but there are fines for non compliance.
> There have been a lot of Brits out here that didn't bother to comply with the law i.e. register your vehicle within 6 months of residence, most would get a French CT, French insurance and stay on UK registration plates, the authorities are at last clamping down, CT stations will now require proof that the registration is in progress and the insurance companies are refusing to re-insure if not French registered.
> I'm not suggesting that you would have considered doing that, just mentioned it for info.


Thanks for your very detailed answer, how did you get so involved in this?

What you have written about Poids Lourdes is the part that may bother me. We previously had a 5.6t MH and had to use a UK Ministry test station. That was ok just a little inconvenient. 
To do the same at a French truck testing would prove challenging maybe, don't know how they view their customers in France?

I am surprised that the view towards larger MH's is so different within the EU, but there again not that surprised on reflection.

Will have take all this into consideration when we decide on the future of our motorhoming, thank you again.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Suggest you wait for Penquin to come online.

He took his van to live permanently in France only a few months ago, so he will know all the up-to-date answers.

He's usually on about now.

Dave 

_(Edited for clarity.)_


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

P.S. He just switched his computer on . . . not a bad guess at the time, eh? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We did the same and 'imported' our German built Hobby 750 but registered in UK to France.

The Drire is the first step as they will send you a 'dosser' that explains the requirements.
It did take me 6 months and cost almost €1000 with the two Certs of Conformity and various inspections. There is also the Veritas inspection for gas and electrical standards.

As has been said over 3,500kg. and your into Plus Lourds. This not only needs a MOT or Control Technique every year at cost of about €90 but if you change your driving license to a French one you then need an HGV permit.

It's an expensive minefield but worth it in the end. I am just about to register a UK reg Jeep here in France. I look upon it as a challenge.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

BUT at present does NOT know all the answers, we have got the forms from DREAR which are about 15 pages long and ask for lots of supporting evidence....

Eurajohn's posts confirm what we have been lead to believe by people who live here and have MH, the PL restrictions are more than in the UK but there are some advantages too.

I will keep you informed as things progress; DREAR in Agen (our nearest office - 1 hour+ drive South) have been VERY helpful. We have a certificate of conformity from Swift (which the agent we were in discussion with said was exactly what we would need). That apparently covers the ALKO chassis and the Fiat cab as well as the Swift conversion. We also have a certificate of conformity for the Gaslow system - which apparently may be a little more problematical - that we will let you know about.

You do need the original registration document, the original receipt for payment to prove ownership, and an ability to communicate in French - they are much more helpful if you try.

Watch this space is the answer........

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have moved this thread from Motorhome Chit Chat into France Touring since otherwise it will auto-delete if not posted on for 30 days....

since the process of re-registration is something that has been asked (and answered) several times it seems sensible to keep it available.

Once I have completed our re-registration process with DREAR I will write up a blow by blow account of how to do it for the "How To" resources section.

If anyone objects to this movement do let any Mod know and it can be moved back to Chit Chat..........

I hope my reasoning for this move is acceptable to one and all.....

Dave

For the Mods team AND now resident in France


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Penquin said:


> I have moved this thread from Motorhome Chit Chat into France Touring since otherwise it will auto-delete if not posted on for 30 days....
> 
> since the process of re-registration is something that has been asked (and answered) several times it seems sensible to keep it available.
> 
> ...


Perfect! thank you


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Veevee, to answer your questions, I got in to it by moving to France 5 years ago and bringing my motorhome with me, wishing to remain legal and compliant went about getting the process done, what I have written is a condensed version of what it took.

The CT for bigger vehicles is only a problem in as much as there may not be a station in the near vicinity of your chosen residence, they are not as prolific as the "normal" ones of which there are usually a selection in each town often even in the larger villages.
The actual experience of using them is very different to the UK, here you are treating with pleasant respect the actual process is similar to UK with the testing following a continual line process, you are given the option of staying with your vehicle or waiting in a reception room. Unlike the car stations where it is possible to get a test almost on demand you will have to make an appointment but even that will not be too long.

In comment to some other points noted, the driving licence issue, if you have a UK licence with entitlement for above 3500 Kgs that will entitle you to drive your vehicle here but only until it expires on your 70th, if you change to a French licence (a simple process) you will automatically be granted the same classifications as the UK and be allowed to drive beyond 70 subject to your medical condition.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Tell me, are all these forms printed in 50 languages so that foreigners can understand them.

tony


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

NO!!! that's one thing the French do not do, unlike some other places (anywhere you know?) neither do they freely give out benefits to all and sundry.
Like him or hate him Sarko is not frightened to alienate or upset ethnic groups.
The French people in general are very friendly and extremely courteous most will try to understand your less than perfect French but will not usually bother with you if you do not at least try, I speak from a resident point of view rather than a tourist.


----------



## Lindalou (Mar 12, 2011)

*Hobby 750 Import nightmare!*

We are in the process of importing our Hobby 750 (also a heavyweight!) into the Tarn et Garonne. Don't believe anyone who tells you it is easy or cheap!! Happy to share our experiences if you are interested...just message us.
Linda


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I've never suggested that it's easy or cheap but in most cases it is do-able, so long as you follow the required procedure, which if you are not completely sure what is required can be daunting and often confusing, get it right and it is straightforward, as to whether it is cheap or not is a matter of personal view, it should only cost what the manufacturer charges for the conformity documents and then the registration cost, take into account there is no recurring vehicle excise duty payable and only the equivalent of the MOT at two yearly intervals (yearly for over 3.5tonnes), I'd suggest it's cheaper than owning a van in UK.


----------

